# svs plus/2 how good is the EQ



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi there 

I have decided to get my self the +2, but not sure wether to go for the gloss black
whitch i beleve has a built in parametric eq ??? (if it has how many channels? ).

or go for the standed black with no eq and save some $$$ (not two botherd about the finnish)

I have a tag Mclaren Av32r DP that has an 8 channel Eq built in.

(if the +2 has say 4 channels could i combine the filters from both the tagMclaren and the Sub to give me 12 channels???)

:TThanks in advance:T
drew....


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

drew01484 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have decided to get my self the +2, but not sure wether to go for the gloss black
> whitch i beleve has a built in parametric eq ??? (if it has how many channels? ).
> ...


Hi Drew:

The Plus/2 in PGB finish is currently selling for the same price as textured black, so pull the trigger on PGB - you'll get stunning looks to match the world class performance. Dozens of customers have taken advantage of this great overstock price. :T 

If for any reason you need more PEQ power than the single band unit on the Plus/2, there is no better place than right here at HT Shack to learn about REW and a Behringer PEQ like the FBQ 2496 - this is a very powerful and flexible EQ package for only ~$150 street.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Not sure if SVS still does this since they're in the process of introducing new products, but I ordered the standard black with the eq as an option which cost and additional $80 (if my memory isn't failing me). My speakers are piano black and I wouldn't change that but for the sub I really like the standard black over the piano black and it's not an issue of money. In any case, talk to them as they are very customer friendly.

Bob

Guess the above answers your question and sounds like a better solution also.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

That Gloss Black is very pretty.... 

I have both Rosenut, and GB and I'll be grabbing another Plus/2 in GB before this deal lets out..... 









See what your room response is first with the single PEQ, if thats not enough, pull the trigger on BFD, Velodyne SMS-1 or there are others... The BFD is less expensive, but requires a bit more effort and learning curve, the SMS-1 is more expensive, but more plug and play...

I got a good deal on the Velo, so I went with that... YMMV


----------



## drew01484 (Jan 10, 2007)

The GB is very nice
I should have mentiond i am in the uk so GB is quight a bit more than standed B

I just got off the phone with the soul uk distributor for svs and thay only have one in
stock and thats maple:hissyfit:

And he says due to the C.E. certifying body (this is the body that says wether a product is safe and conforms to all relivent regulations ect, can be sold in Europe)
its going to be 6WEEKS till i can get one :raped: Gutted

mabe i should look @ the velodyne again not sure i can wait......

by the way thanks for the info guy's
drew.....


----------

